# Things you've made that you're proud of.



## DeoNaught (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi ALL, I would just like to see
what thing(s)Tempers have made, Code or Hardware, Hacks.
Ive Made a Radio Station that can play over other Radio stations, I made it with a raspberry pi zero.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Oct 2, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Hi ALL, I would just like to see
> what thing(s)Tempers have made, Code or Hardware, Hacks.
> Ive Made a Radio Station that can play over other Radio stations, I made it with a raspberry pi zero.


I made all As


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 2, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> I made all As


 ?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2016)

I usually mend things for people.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 2, 2016)

A simple circuit for lighting up a single super bright LED for a costume.

A franken SD adapter for a friend to do 3DS hard modding.  (I had a couple of extra ones from buying micro SD cards.)

Oogru - silicone caulking + talc to patch a few electronics.

Dry-brushing silver paint onto a plastic pistol for a costume and making a "hard holster" out of paper and glue.  Was fun, but I had to keep the safety tip on it.

A Halloween/cosplay mask from The Purge.  It's the light up version from the latest one.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2016)

I felt more than a little pleased with myself after rigging up an ambilight system for my TV using a Raspberry Pi.



Spoiler: Drunk-o-cam demonstration


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 2, 2016)

I made this post as an excuse to say I feel proud about something I've done.
Pretty proud of it.


----------



## Autz (Oct 2, 2016)

-Porting modern Castlevania sprites to WarioWare DIY, specially Aria of Sorrow due to low res.

-Earning almost +200$ on PTC sites like Neobux, Clixsense... I bought 3 games and some stuff like shoes and a SD card, the rest i keep it until i need it.

-Making a Point-and-Click adventure on a Doom sourceport.

-Being the most lazy person ever.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2016)

This for now


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Autz said:


> -Making a Point-and-Click adventure on a Doom sourceport.


Where could I find this?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I made coffee.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 3, 2016)

This ROM hack.



Deonot1 said:


> ?


School grades, I'm assuming.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 3, 2016)

Working on my Sega MegaPi. (If anyone knows how to wire an SD card slot to a Genesis game and the cartridge slot to a Raspberry Pi micro SD slot, I'd love info.) So far, getting things on the hardware side working. Then going to work on modding the case. (And if anyone knows how to paint on a Genesis shell, info would be appreciated!) If I feel like it, I'll make a box, instruction manual, and build guide, which will be available for download. (I swear, last thing I need help with. How would one go about making a box, like a real console?)
(Sorry for asking for assistance on a thread about things you've made.)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 3, 2016)

i installed a front light on my gbc


Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Working on my Sega MegaPi. (If anyone knows how to wire an SD card slot to a Genesis game and the cartridge slot to a Raspberry Pi micro SD slot, I'd love info.) So far, getting things on the hardware side working. Then going to work on modding the case. (And if anyone knows how to paint on a Genesis shell, info would be appreciated!) If I feel like it, I'll make a box, instruction manual, and build guide, which will be available for download. (I swear, last thing I need help with. How would one go about making a box, like a real console?)
> (Sorry for asking for assistance on a thread about things you've made.)


for the box you could use a Sega genesis, and then for the reader there is this, have you tried spray paint?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 3, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> for the box you could use a Sega genesis, and then for the reader there is this, have you tried spray paint?


A few problems... I don't have the retail box for the Genesis. (Relative got it about 20 years ago and discarded the box.) The reader reads games, but not the SD card. I'm wanting the cart to be like this:


Spoiler: Image of similar idea








Only difference is my cartridge is a Genesis cart.


I haven't tried spray paint. I'm wanting to keep the Sega logo (on the model 2 Genesis) but replace the Genesis logo with a similar one that says "MEGAPi". The painting part is something I'm not worried about at the moment.
Thanks for the help though!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

Being there for everyone, anytime.


----------



## Chary (Oct 3, 2016)

That one time I sold shiny Pokemon on eBay and made $700.

Also my reviews.


----------



## Red9419 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> That one time I sold shiny Pokemon on eBay and made $700.
> 
> Also my reviews.


Shiny Pokemon? Like in-game? Who would pay 700$ for a shiny Pokemon lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> Shiny Pokemon? Like in-game? Who would pay 700$ for a shiny Pokemon lol.


That's funny, I got a masterball for a shiney once lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2016)

Successfully injecting ROMs into RPX/VC ROMs


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Successfully injecting ROMs into RPX/VC ROMs


Nothing fox related? You see me disappointed.


----------



## Red9419 (Oct 3, 2016)

I didn't necessarily make these things, but I'm proud of fixing my 3ds(it was a pain to assemble the top screen) and also downgrading my PS3.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> That one time I sold shiny Pokemon on eBay and made $700.
> 
> Also my reviews.



The fact people are going on Ebay to search for Pokemon makes me laugh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this is totally hacked


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> That one time I sold shiny Pokemon on eBay and made $700.
> 
> Also my reviews.


 what pokemon was it? was it legit?


----------



## Hayleia (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, it was "code or hardware" at first, but it seems like people posted stuff that was not "code or hardware" so here are my X-Wing and my Buzz Lightyear.







I posted a bit more of these here (don't click if you're allergic to French ).

Code wise, I made a Pokémon game (finished) and a Smash game (unfinished) on calculators.








And hardware wise...
I used a 3D printer and put my Raspberry Pi in a NES-like case, does that count?


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Hayleia said:


> Well, it was "code or hardware" at first, but it seems like people posted stuff that was not "code or hardware" so here are my X-Wing and my Buzz Lightyear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, I LOOOOOOVEEEE your X-Wing.


----------



## Hayleia (Oct 3, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> oh my gosh, I LOOOOOOVEEEE your X-Wing.


Lol thanks 
Every time I show that one to people, I'm afraid to get reactions from purists telling me that the decorations (or paintjob, no idea how you call that) are completely wrong. And I would agree, but I don't care, I only like the shape of the X-Wing and not its decorations so I coined my own


----------



## Chary (Oct 3, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> what pokemon was it? was it legit?


I think it was some shiny Eevees and a Legendary shiny of some sort. All legit, 5IV, back before you could even cheat in X/Y afaik.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 3, 2016)

recently.. but not that recent (?), My pokemon sun moon Logos


Spoiler








I really liked how these turned out o3o


----------



## froggestspirit (Oct 3, 2016)

Pokemon Demixes, Starting the full color pokemon red hack (Drenn finished it), Creating Voltorb Flip in Pokemon Crystal.
What I've done thus far for an original game I'm making, Training a zigzagoon to level 100 before the first gym (doing this again and streaming it).
Various other hacking nicknacks...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nothing fox related? You see me disappointed.



*Sigh* Sorry, long day. Yes, made a fox thread and hopefully helped (and continue)  educate people on how adorable and amazing they are


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

Hayleia said:


> Well, it was "code or hardware" at first, but it seems like people posted stuff that was not "code or hardware" so here are my X-Wing and my Buzz Lightyear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah this Smash game on calculator is graphically impressive. What Calc model does this run on?


----------



## Hayleia (Oct 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Woah this Smash game on calculator is graphically impressive. What Calc model does this run on?


Basically, 83+ slowly, and 84+ faster.
Too lazy to list the whole compatibility lists with stupid French names (like the 82+ which is exactly a 83+...)


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm proud that I can fake normal and pass as sociable. I'm a rock star actor. I've _made_ people believe me. Oh, and I somehow got into a Ph.D. program. Still waiting for them to tell me they made a huge mistake.

But no, nothing created that's self-contained.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 3, 2016)

Finished my Senior year of HS with a 4.0 GPA


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, I think the various unfinished rom hacks, the websites hacked, my music collection(digital and physical, pirated and legit), and the most important thing, all the experiences I've done in my real life.


----------



## Autz (Oct 3, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Where could I find this?





Is not finished yet. If you want more info about this:

http://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=52429&p=916664&hilit=silent+hill+orphan


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 3, 2016)

Last semester I made a game for school that teaches the basics of hacking in the form of an old textbased game.
Had to make it easier by implementing multiple choice, but that can easily be turned of.
The goal is to hack into the administrator's computer of a network by obtaining its credentials. There are multiple ways/paths by which you can achieve this, some are faster than others.
The faster you do it the more points you receive, but oerforming certain actions will add seconds to your time (eg. cracking a password, which takes time) and by gattering additional info from the network for future attacks along the way will give you bonus points, so using the fastest method might not give you the highest possible score.
I might add some extra features such as a 'noise guage' which fills up faster if you make easily detectable (noisy) choices.
For example: a complete scan of all the ports on a device will fill the guage up quite a bit, while a precise scan of several ports that you know to be potentially vulnerable is way more silent.
It's not a complete 'guide' to hacking however since some steps are skipped, but it gives you an idea of how hacking works. Also the supposed network is as leaky and vulnerable as I could possibly make it and I sincerely hope that there is no such network in existence 

To not have to hardcode the whole scenario (which would have been a real pain) I made an editor for it.
This means I can easily make new scenarios and I'm planning to make one that teaches the basics of setting up networks with Cisco routers and switches since everything I need for it is already in the game.

Here's a little demo of the game which showcases how it works:


----------



## gudenau (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm working on a game with Vulkan. I have yet to get a triangle though, been busy...


----------



## evandixon (Oct 3, 2016)

Does it count as being "made" if it's still in active development, not quite ready for public use, and requires the use of documentation that hasn't been completely written yet?
https://github.com/evandixon/SkyEditor.ROMEditor/tree/dev - Some things are funcctional, but others are not, or are unstable
https://github.com/evandixon/Sky-Editor/wiki/Beta-2 - Outdated Documentation


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm a huge blink-182 fan.  I made this giant tapestry a couple years back out of a bed sheet that I tye-died and then made a giant stencil to fabric paint the blink smiley on, it came out awesome:

It hangs over my closet (there's another tapestry draped on my ceiling in the image that's just a bigger more vibrant tye-dye job you can see in the image, I'm proud of that too but not nearly as much as the blink one:







Since it covers the closet, I can put some lamps behind it and have the light shine the green and pink album colors from where they first used the smiley like this:






Simply put, I love it, but it was a surprisingly lot of work.

I also wrote a spec script for an episode of The Simpsons, I think its pretty hilarious, episode is called Homer Owner's Insurance.  But as I've come to know, you need at least two spec scripts to even be looked at for possibly writing for a tv show or the like.  Maybe one day I'll write another spec script for something like Always Sunny in Philadelphia or something, but its not at the top of my todo list.


----------



## mashers (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm proud to have made Gridlauncher and also an iOS app for special needs which has sold over 4000 copies around the world.

I wrote and recorded about an EP's worth of songs which I'm proud of even though nobody will ever, ever hear them.

I've made some resources for the kids I work with which I've been proud of. I'm currently working on a hand drawn jigsaw puzzle for an autistic child I work with. So far I'm really happy with it and I think he'll enjoy it and learn something from it too 

I helped to build my home office at the end of the garden and also my house extension and remodelling which me and my bf are both very proud of


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 3, 2016)

My mod program SX3DCreator for SpeedX 3D on the 3DS (my first actual C program):

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-sx3d-stage-creator-speedx3d.430827/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Depravo said:


> I felt more than a little pleased with myself after rigging up an ambilight system for my TV using a Raspberry Pi.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drunk-o-cam demonstration



How does it know what colors to present?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How does it know what colors to present?


HDMI signal passes through a video capture box, video capture box sends image data to the Raspberry Pi, Raspberry Pi sends colour data to the LED strip.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 4, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> Does it count as being "made" if it's still in active development,


 no but you can still post about it on here.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm moding a Dmg Gameboy.  Unfortunately the lcd has a lot of horizontal lines. Getting a new one soon with a good screen cheap  because it won't read games but I just need the front part of the Gameboy.

So this is what I've done to it so far: I installed a white backlight just to see how it would look, I biverted it,  i did a pro sound mod(just because its easy and because i could), installed some case LEDS(but the cables are to long so I need to rework them), installed a on off rocker for the LEDS, a blue power LED with a 2kohm resistor in place of the 1k because it was 2 bright and a clear blue housing with matching buttons.


Spoiler

























Spoiler: Sound difference between prosound and no prosound





DMG is much louder at 50% than the GBC at 100%. Probably going to Pro Sound mod the GBC tomorrow


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 11, 2016)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I'm moding a Dmg Gameboy.  Unfortunately the lcd has a lot of horizontal lines. Getting a new one soon with a good screen cheap  because it won't read games but I just need the front part of the Gameboy.
> 
> So this is what I've done to it so far: I installed a white backlight just to see how it would look, I biverted it,  i did a pro sound mod(just because its easy and because i could), installed some case LEDS(but the cables are to long so I need to rework them), installed a on off rocker for the LEDS, a blue power LED with a 2kohm resistor in place of the 1k because it was 2 bright and a clear blue housing with matching buttons.
> 
> ...


Cool, I need to fix my Gba, I has a broken screen, and housing, know any good sellers on Ebay?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Cool, I need to fix my Gba, I has a broken screen, and housing, know any good sellers on Ebay?


Your best bet for the screen is to find a seller from Japan that has some gba that don't work and that a good screen.

For the housing there is thousands of them on ebay just pick what ever color u like best. Also u may find matching  buttons.

But u may just find a good gba in a retro games store like me for $25


----------



## mgrev (Oct 11, 2016)

I made a gameboy macro
i fried my dualshock 4 (not actually proud of that)
a soundboard app for android (wiped the source by accident lmao)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, I didn't terminally "make this," but I am still proud of my work.
http://gbatemp.net/entry/3ds-repairs.11371/


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 11, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i fried my dualshock 4 (not actually proud of that)


Battery? or charger?


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 14, 2016)

I made a glove that shoots fire and also a flash cannon that doubles as an electric lighter. Both rechargeable, of course.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 14, 2016)

The only thing i'm a good at is drawing and i'm not even that good... but I'm proud of one of my biggest works as for now, the creation of my anthro axolotl character. I love him so fucking much.


Floppy Fork said:


> I made someone cry.


ayy


----------



## Floppy Fork (Oct 14, 2016)

I made someone cry.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 14, 2016)

7iven8Nine said:


> I made a glove that shoots fire and also a flash cannon that doubles as an electric lighter. Both rechargeable, of course.


 Pics


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Pics


Give me 3ish hours to get off of work then sure


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Oct 19, 2016)

Little late, but pictures as promised!


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, I'm pretty proud of my LOVE homebrew... ;u; even if I only work on it once a month and little to nothing haha.
Recently I was pretty proud of my GM:S project since I coded up block pushing (so cool :vvvv /s).




(though this gif is outdated since I touched up the code to make it run about 2x faster? Maybe?)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 21, 2016)

Completing the Ace Attorney Trilogy.

It took alot of thinking and wikiguide clicking.


----------



## Lukein3D (Oct 22, 2016)

I managed to plug a controller into my PS1 I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 24, 2016)

I couldn't list much of any scale and grandeur, I bought two broken motorbikes and made them have a working babby for £50.

Vines count? I like them at least and they're sort of relevant in 2k16
https://vine.co/Elemi


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 30, 2016)

Installed a tip 31 transistor in my dmg Gameboy and made the LEDS that were in it sound reactive.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

I made a GBL macro, 
basically a DS lite with the top screen taken off,
Pics soon


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> i installed a front light on my gbc
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Did you use LOCA?

Also, my wife and I made our second child 3 years ago.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 19, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Did you use LOCA?
> 
> Also, my wife and I made our second child 3 years ago.


Congratulations and no this is a backlight mod to the original gameboy. You use LOCA with fright light mods 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LichbannMejolaro (May 19, 2017)

No-death No-Hud run on Dark Souls 3.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> Congratulations and no this is a backlight mod to the original gameboy. You use LOCA with fright light mods
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Sorry, I got confused. You said you installed a frontlight on your gameboy color. I thought it as frontlight.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 19, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Thanks!
> Sorry, I got confused. You said you installed a frontlight on your gameboy color. I thought it as frontlight.


Probably meant one of my other Gameboy color. Anyways I've taken everything out of that Gameboy and installed the back light into my other gameboy, but I'm waiting for some other LEDS to come to install in it. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2017)

Although I don't claim full credit for it - GBAtemp in its modern day form (even more proud of something TBA  )
FileTrip
ShopTemp (in its peak)
My animations on my YouTube channel


----------



## leon315 (May 19, 2017)

2 Years ago I was fat I'm abuse regularly a drug  named CHOCOLATE  and I can only bench press 40kg weights 5-6 reps

NOW I can bench 70kg 5 sets and completely quitted from chocolate, THE ROCK says:

No Pain, No Gain!

P. S. 70kg=154 pounds


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2017)

leon315 said:


> 2 Years ago I was fat I'm abuse regularly a drug  named CHOCOLATE  and I can only bench press 40kg weights 5-6 reps
> 
> NOW I can bench 70kg 5 sets and completely quitted from chocolate, THE ROCK says:
> 
> ...


Awesome! That's great! Managing weight is so hard for many people. Got to stay positive and dedicated.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

I like helping out in the 3DS section

Also other secret stuff


----------



## Alkéryn (May 24, 2017)

Loosed 23 kg
Became a socialy experienced person (was asocial in the past)
got rid of my OCDs
Do 3h of sport everyday
Took 15kg of muscle
naw sexy af
Learned a LOT of things in all topics throughout my whole life
fluent in english for a 19yo frenchie
Learnt how to Cook well


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 26, 2017)

can lift 2 50 pound pails of cement with moderate effort and carry them for about 150 feet.
can lift a 110 pound box full of honey down from above my head. WITH MY FINGERTIPS, without dropping it.
am fairly good with electronics.
I've helped a lot of people who needed what I could provide.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 26, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/review/blaster-master-zero.567/


----------



## DragorianSword (May 26, 2017)

I finished my thesis on the development of a HTML5 media player with metadata-editing capabilities. (It's a rough translation, but should be right)
With this player you can define fragments of video's and add a description, title and keywords through the browser. Before this you could only do this with the java program of the company. I basically developed a timeline plugin for the existing VideoJS player.


----------



## Jayro (May 26, 2017)

*My MediCat DVD project.
*
I originally made it for myself in 2012 (when Hiren's Boot Disk became discontinued), and have been sharing it with the world since 2014. Gets regularly updated every 6 months, following the Ubuntu release cycle.​
 
(Click the picture for the megathread)

​*MediCat DVD (Main Menu):*


​​*Mini Windows 10 (WinPE):*


​
​

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Working on my Sega MegaPi. (If anyone knows how to wire an SD card slot to a Genesis game and the cartridge slot to a Raspberry Pi micro SD slot, I'd love info.) So far, getting things on the hardware side working. Then going to work on modding the case. (And if anyone knows how to paint on a Genesis shell, info would be appreciated!) If I feel like it, I'll make a box, instruction manual, and build guide, which will be available for download. (I swear, last thing I need help with. How would one go about making a box, like a real console?)


I'm currently building a giant, wearable, and _*100% SOLDERLESS*_ GameBoy Color using a Raspberry Pi 3 (with Retropie 4.x) for an anime convention. The LCD is the last component I need before I can assemble it, and it's shipping from China as I post this.

*Here are the specs:*
A 7-inch 1024x800 IPS panel with HDMI in, and USB powered.
I got my USB C-Media sound card working on it for louder sound.
A beefy 4.2A power bank (capable of 2.1A each port simultaneously).
2x USB SNES controllers.
A set of USB-powered desktop speakers.
A wireless keyboard+mouse combo from Logitech.
Foam board insulation cut and sanded to sizes I need.

*Additional Notes:*
The Pi 3 is _underclocked_ to 300MHz idle and 900MHz active, for reduced power consumption. Yet it's still fast enough for PSX emulation without any noticeable slowdowns.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> How does it know what colors to present?


My very first HDTV in 2008 was a Philips with Ambilight, and it's sad to see such cool stuff like that not becoming a standard on today's TVs. It was a sweet feature I loved. I could use the Ambilight when the TV was off, in blue, purple, white, or off. Made good mood lighting.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 26, 2017)

Jayro said:


> *My MediCat DVD project.
> *
> I originally made it for myself in 2012 (when Hiren's Boot Disk became discontinued), and have been sharing it with the world since 2014. Gets regularly updated every 6 months, following the Ubuntu release cycle.​


​Hey this is pretty amazing. Already burning it to a dvd and an USB.
Seems to contain all the tools I would need.
Wish I knew about this earlier .​


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 26, 2017)

A full dsi hardmod and downgrade


----------



## Jao Chu (May 26, 2017)

I routinely assist technology illiterate people in my work place repairing laptops/iphones/androids saving them hundreds and hundreds of dollars. For the currency of beer, of course.


----------



## erman1337 (May 28, 2017)

nothing


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2017)

These minimalist renders:


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2017)

I make art


Spoiler





 





I built a few gundam models


Spoiler








A new shell for my DS


Spoiler








And I tend to make a fool out of myself


Spoiler








and this meme, I made this meme yesterday


Spoiler


----------



## fedehda (Jun 1, 2017)

Nothing  


Yet... Muahahaha


----------

